# leg problem (break? dislocation?)



## Amaalebeo (Mar 17, 2009)

When we went to do our chores this morning one of our 2.5 month old bucklings was lying on the floor of the barn in a very odd way (almost on his back, but not quite). It was quickly clear something was up. We checked on him, and at first thought it was illness, but then when we put him down he tried to walk and his front right leg couldn't hold any weight. We picked him back up and looked at him, I felt as best I could for his bones all along that leg and there didn't seem to be any tenderness (maybe a little at the knee joint) and everywhere I could feel the bones they felt intact. We also looked at the hoof and did not notice anything out of the ordinary there either. When we put him down again he tried to walk, but it looks like he can move fine from the hip, but everything below the knee seems to dangle, and then collapes when he tries to put weight on it. (Likewise when we hold him we can move the area below the knee and he doesn't seem to respond or have any control over it).

Any thoughts on what we should do? We have considered confinement to see how he will do, we have also thought about putting him down, and we have thought about splinting it. He is most likely destined to be meat anyway - but we would like for him to get a bit bigger - and there is always the possibility that someone would buy him. Any help would be greatly appreciated. :help Thanks!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

Splinting it will help him put a little weight on it.. if you want him bigger for butchering.. I would try that if I were you and really wanted him for meat.. 
Any heat in his leg? did you take his temp? infection? 
Swelling? 
Is he in with bigger bucks where they could have rammed him..?
Barb


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

agree with Barb on this or butcher him now.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah if he is destined for meat anyway, just butcher him now...anything we tell you to do will come with banamine for pain, so you don't then want to have to start dealing with drug residues. The problem in livestock is not the actual break or the dislocation but making sure the blood supply isn't affected if you pop this leg back into joint on your own, if the hoof cools, you know that you have compromised the vien and the leg will atrophy if it doesn't cause infection.

Welcome to the forum by the way. Vicki


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here. 

Gosh, if nothing bony feels broken or unusual I'd guess a soft tissue injury, maybe a torn tendon or ligament. I'm afraid I'd have to go with Vicki on this one and go ahead and butcher him now. Soft tissue injuries in people usually require surgery and take longer to heal than broken bones. And they hurt. (don't ask how I know...I just do) So sorry your little guy got hurt.


----------



## Amaalebeo (Mar 17, 2009)

Should've posted something earlier.

Decided to wait a day or two and see what happened. Then we though we would splint it, and when we went down he seemed to be moving a little bit more easily. So we decided to just keep an eye on him, and he seems to have recovered completely within a week or so.

Thanks for all the advice,

Jeff


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

ah glad he recovered for you


----------

